# Another white worm thread



## ttylko (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi
recently I have been finding these worms in my tank. They have wriggled when I saw them off the branch but don't seem to be wriggling on the glass. Just moving in sort of wormy sneaky s way. 
So question is







, nematodes or nemerteans?
They are really small the longest one I have seen was probably 1/4 of an inch. 
I took one out on a spike and it seemed to dry out really quickly?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

The predatory flatworms that can be slightly problematic are much larger than that. Everything else is just cool little soil critters -- enjoy them.


----------



## Plumaria (Jul 3, 2021)

These look like pot worms, they're the larval cycle of Gnats. They like marshy/damp soil, the Gnat will only reproduce in the first inch or two of waterlogged soil, when the humidity and soil dries, it kills off the gnats and worms, but if have a frog tank seems like a free snack, as pot worms only eat rotting or new plant roots.


----------



## ttylko (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks @Socratic Monologue 
I have managed to get a video of them on the moss 






Nothing to worry about?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Hmmm. Hard for me to tell, but others might have better ID skills.

At any rate, whatever they are, there really isn't anything to be done short of starting over completely, which would be a very disproportionate response. They aren't going to hurt your frogs.


----------



## ttylko (Feb 7, 2021)

Okay thanks @Socratic Monologue ! ☺


----------

